# Network manager and hidden SSID

## Princess Nell

Network manager does not automatically connect to a hidden wireless network. I need to explicitly use the

"Connect to Hidden Wireless Network" menu. This seems to work fine under Ubuntu, why doesn't it work on

Gentoo? Using networkmanager 0.7.2 with avahi, resolvconf USE flags enabled.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Princess Nell,

Not broadcasting the SSID in the beacon messages is not standards compliant. 

It only works at all because the SSID is broadcast in the clear elsewhere. Hiding the SSID is not a form of security.

----------

## Jaglover

Read more here:  http://www.pcsympathy.com/2008/03/08/the-six-dumbest-ways-to-secure-a-wireless-lan/

The only way to hide a wireless network is to turn it off.

----------

## Princess Nell

Ubuntu is using networkmanager 0.8.x, so I might give that a try at some point.

----------

